# A reminder about signatures



## Joe Blow (9 August 2006)

Just thought I'd remind everyone about the rules for signatures as I have noticed that some are outside of the specified guidlines and it occurred to me that some members may not be aware of the rules.



> Members signatures must meet the following guidelines: A maximum of two lines of text (single spaced). Within those two lines of text you may have one link. All links will be hand checked and any found to be inappropriate will be deleted. You are not permitted to use any affiliate referral codes in your signature without receiving prior permission from the administrator.




Also, if you have any smilies in your signature that make them larger than the guidliness specified above, please replace them with another.

The reason for these guidelines is that I do not want signatures getting out of hand to the point that they distract people from forum posts. If your signature is outside the specified guidelines please change it as soon as you can. 

Thank you for your co-operation.


----------

